# Feeling Bad



## hfd1968 (Nov 1, 2013)

I had Rai 10 years ago for Graves and have experienced many symptoms over the years and struggled to manage them. Recently I have felt pretty fatigued at times during the day, my bowels seem to be moving faster and I am very heat intolerant and sweat fairly easily including while sleeping. My heart rate is elevated a bit but not significantly. I had my TSH w reflex taken and it was normal at 2.43 (.40-4.5) my thyroid peroxidase is 350 (<9 is the range) I only take .25 of synthroid

I am wondering if I am possibly relapsing? My throat does feel strange at times.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------

